# Der Tablet-Laberthread



## Niranda (6. April 2011)

Hey 

Es gibt ja schon den Technickplauderfred und den Apple/Mac-Laberfred.
Da Tablets ja immer mehr an beliebtheit gewinnen und ehrlich gesagt es auch reizend ist, einfach ein Gerät zu haben, was wie ein Handy immer an ist, um mal schnell nach Informationen zu suchen, ohne großartig den PC hoch und herunterzufahren... der Laberfred dafür.

Diskussionen über das Thema sind bestimmt interessant. Pro's und Kontra's, ohne dabei die alt bekannten Diskussionen a la Apple vs. all zu eröffnen...

-----

Ich persönlich bin - wie oben schon beschrieben - recht angetan.
Was mich allerdings davon abhält ist zum einen der Preis und zum anderen die Bedienung. Apple ist bei den Tablets deutlich weit vorraus - das ist klar. So eine flüssige und schöne Bedienung kann man bei Windowssystemen lange suchen. Interessant ist hier auch der Android-Markt, aber diese sind ja auch viel mehr in den Kinderschuhen, als das man von einem fertigen Produkt reden kann. Hier und da ruckelt es beim Scrollen und Zoomen, der Bildschirm reagiert nicht richtig und die Akkulaufzeit lässt zu wünschen übrig.
Schielt man allerdings auf das Adam von Notion Ink sieht man richtig viele innovative Hardware. Besonders das Display mit der Abschaltbaren Hintergrundbeleuchtung entzückt - nicht nur durch die Akkulaufzeit, auch vom Lesen her ist es ja wunderbar. Aber wie gesagt: Auch hier ist softwaretechnisch die Bedienung noch um Längen Apple hinterher.
Was lohnt sich nun?
Ein iPad, welches hoffentlich durch das iPad2 günstig bei eBay zu erstehen ist? Zum Surfen reicht es, auch die Apps sind toll. Aber der Gerätepreis ist ein Graus!
Also doch lieber ein WeTab? Fraglich - bekanntlich liest man ständig von irgendwelchen Bugs und Problemen. Nichts desto trotz kommt der Erfinder/Entwickler sehr hochnäsig rüber. Man kennt seinen Feind (Apple) nicht, indem man sagt, was man alles besser kann, sondern nur dadurch, was man eingesteht, wo noch schwächen liegen.
Adam, Notion Ink - ich bin sehr gespannt was daraus wird. Hardwaretechnisch und Preislich ist das Gerät ein Traum. Jedoch stellt sich hier die Große frage: Wird es floppen? Oder doch alle toppen? Die Angst ist groß, Geld in etwas zu investieren, was keine Plattform hat, wenig Apps und Programme und dessen Entwicklung von fleißigen Ameisen schneller vonstatten geht als von den Entwicklern selbst.

Was meint Ihr?

Grüße,
Nira


----------



## Niranda (7. April 2011)

Diese Resonanz erschlägt fast jeden 
Über Kleinanzeigen habe ich ein iPad gefunden, was für 150€ den Besitzer wechseln soll. Geh ich mir mal anschauen heute. Der Mail zur Urteilen nach hat die Glasfront einen Riss über die ganze Scheibe. Mal schauen, das Angebot steht schon seit Januar drin, den Preis bekomm ich bestimmt noch gedrückt. Nach meinen Recherchen sollte der Wechsel des Glases (Touchkram funktioniert angeblich noch) nicht so teuer sein - aber mal schauen.
iPad (1), 16Gb, WiFi, 3G


----------



## Haxxler (7. April 2011)

Von einem WeTab würde ich abraten. Selbst wenn sie die Bugs endlich mal in den Griff bekommen sollten, kommt die Oberfläch nicht an ein iPad bzw an ein Android-Tablet (ab Android 2.3) ran. Gerade Honeycomb ist einfach super zu bedienen und durch die Live-Wigdets muss man nicht jedesmal erst extra ein Programm öffnen. Dazu kommt natürlich noch die Fülle an Apps und Spiele für Android und Apple. Kleines Beispiel: Für Android Smartphones, wie auch Tablets, gibt es ein App mit dem man eine Wii Remote mit dem Gerät verbinden kann, um z.B. Spiele damit zu steuern. Und da es immernoch genügend Spiele gibt, die sich nicht besonders gut über den Touchscreen spielen lassen, wie z.B. Beat 'em Ups, finde ich sowas eine wirklich gute Idee. Ich sehe einfach bei Apple und gerade bei Android viel mehr Potential für die Zukunft. Ein Tablet mit einem anderen Betriebssystem, würde für mich deshalb nicht in Frage kommen.


----------



## Dietrich (7. April 2011)

Braucht man jetzt sofort ein Tablet? 
Ich bin zwar auch ganz heiß drauf, aber ich warte noch ein paar Monate bis zum Kauf.
Mal sehen wie sich der Markt entwickelt.

Wofür brauche ich es:
Mal schnell meine News Seiten absurfen.
Als Lesegerät für Dokumente.
Um es im ganzen Haus zu nutzen. ZB. draussen im Garten.
...

Aktuell muss ich dafür meinen Gaming PC starten und der zieht incl. Monitor, Maus, usw. ca 70W wenn ich nur im Netz surfe.
Ich glaub da kommt man mit einem Tablet um einiges günstiger weg.

Gruß


----------



## RockZwerg (7. April 2011)

Als Apple Techniker und stolzer iPad 1. Gen-Besitzer kann ich nur zu einem iPad raten und von einem gesprungen Glas nur abraten. Das Glas ist Bestandteil des Touch-Mechanismus. Abgesehen davon bricht das Glas nicht einfach so vom Hinschauen. Ist das iPad runtergefallen wäre möglich, dass noch mehr nicht funktioniert. Vor allem prüfen: Touchfähgikeit, vor allem verkleinern und vergrößern von z.B. Bildern, da dann das Glas Gesten übertragen muss, als nächstes den Dock-Connectoranschluss zeigen lassen (Ruhig mal an den Rechner anschließen und syncronisieren lassen), Kopfhörer mitnehmen und an das iPad anschließen (bisschen am Kopfhörerstecker wackeln, der Anschluss kann schnell locker werden und dann hört man nur noch auf einer Seite), Home-Button testen, Ein/Ausschalter, Gerät auf Dellen an der Rückseite prüfen, Akku-Laufzeit checken in dem Du das Gerät voll aufladen lässt und Dich dann ein wenig nebenher mit dem Verkäufer unterhälst. Nach 10 Minuten sollte der Ladezustand 99% betragen, wenn das Display in den Ruhezustand geht.

Wenn das alles passt, dann sind 150 Euro ein Schnäppchen, wenn das Glas nicht wäre. Von Selbstbasteleien halte ich nichts.

Vorsicht auch beim 3G mit der UMTS-Karte. Nicht das Du den Vertag vom Verkäufer aufgeschwatzt bekommst.


Generell zu Tablets: Bisher sind Tablets ala iPad kein Rechnerersatz, sondern Spielzeug. Nett um Filme zu sehen, Musik zu hören und im Internet zu stöbern. In den nächsten Jahren werden sich diese Geräte aber ordentlich weiterentwickeln und Rechner zuerst in Büros ersetzten. Die Bedienung über das Touchpad mag erst gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, macht aber bald einiges leichter (wie vergrößern, ect.)


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2011)

In Büros werden Tablets als allerletztes Einzug halten. Keine Firma stellt so schnell alles um. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist der hohe Anteil des Internet Explorers unterhalb der Version 8. Viele sind einfach noch auf XP unterwegs. Da rüsten die sicherlich nicht auf Tablets um. Tablets produktiv zu verwenden, macht imo nur im Außendienst Sinn, aber ob ich dort ein Notebook durch ein Tablet ersetzen würde... ich denke eher nicht. Zumal bei Firmen in den allermeisten Fällen langjährige Wartungsverträge an den technischen Geräten hängen.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. April 2011)

Tablet PCs sollen nach Meinung einiger Firmenvorstände  und Experten irgendwann mal das voll vernetzte Haus steuern.
Das heißt du kannst auf deinem Tablet sehen was im Kühlschrank ist, welche Sendungen du wie aufzeichen willst und dabei gleichzeitig den Backofen vorheizen, deine Kinder übers Babyphon überwachen und eine Pizza bestellen.

Da es selbst nach den ganzen Meldungen in Computerfachmagazinen wie der B**D Zeitung immernoch offene Wlans gibt, werden
Freizeithacker dann besonderen Spass haben, sobald Menschen anfangen ihr komplettes Leben durch ein Wlan kontrollieren zu lassen.


----------



## Lianora (7. April 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> ... welche Sendungen du wie aufzeichen willst und dabei gleichzeitig den Backofen vorheizen, deine Kinder übers Babyphon überwachen und eine Pizza bestellen...



Wozu heizt man bitte nen Backofen vor wenn man eh ne Pizza bestellt?


----------



## Soramac (7. April 2011)

Die einzigste große und sinnvollste Verwendung ist das Tablet in der Medizin. Gibt erstaunliche Sachen in welchem Bezug es verwendet wird, besonders bei stark behinderten Kindern.


----------



## aseari (7. April 2011)

Ich hab überlegt, ob ich mir ein Tablet oder ein Notebook fürs Studium kaufe. Hab mich schlussnedlich für das Tablet entschieden und mir letzte Woche ein iPad 1 mit 32GB und 3G gekauft. Ich hab es jetzt 3 Tage und bin bislang super zufrieden. Da ich es später nur zum dokumentieren brauche, ist das Schreiben das wichtigste. Das funtkioniert auf dem iPad erstaunlich gut. Ich hab mich sehr schnell an die virtuelle Tastatur gewöhnt und muss sagen, dass ich das Tablet nicht missen möchte. Es gibt bislang lediglich 2 Kritikpunkte: 1. Hat man seeehr schnell viele Fingerabdrücke auf dem Display und 2. Spiegelt das doch sehr stark. Aber selbst draussen ist es noch lesbar, wenn auch nicht optimal.
Ich finde, ich habe die Wahl zwischen Notebook und Tablet richtig entschieden...


----------



## Caps-lock (7. April 2011)

> Wozu heizt man bitte nen Backofen vor wenn man eh ne Pizza bestellt?



Also zumindest bei mir kommen Pizzen vom Bringdienst NIEMALS heiß und knusprig an.
Daher werf ich sie nochmal für 5 Minuten in den heißen Ofen.


----------



## Niranda (7. April 2011)

Zum Dokumentieren ein Tablet?
Schon allein wegen der virtuellen Tastatur ist es doch mehr ein Hindernis, als ein produktives Gerät. Also ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen in der Schule oder sonst wo schnell genug mitzuschreiben und das auch optimal (OneNote 4tw) - aber jedem das Seine 

Wenn ich so überlege sind Tablets (Außeneinsatz (zB Checkliste für irgendwas) ausgeschlossen) wirklich Spielkram oder zur schnellen Informationsfindung. Schnell mal was googeln - Tablet her, ist ja schon an und ist sofort verfügbar. Filme und Spiele für Unterwegs sind auch ok, Musik - ok, aber doch wieder etwas groß


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2011)

RockZwerg schrieb:


> In den nächsten Jahren werden sich diese Geräte aber ordentlich weiterentwickeln und Rechner zuerst in Büros ersetzten. Die Bedienung über das Touchpad mag erst gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, macht aber bald einiges leichter (wie vergrößern, ect.)



Vielleicht etwas für Führungskräfte, die es mit von Meeting zu Meeting schleifen, aber da hält es jetzt ja schon Einzug. Aber niemals für jemanden, der ausschließlich am PC arbeitet. Vor allem, wenn man viel und schnell schreiben muss.
Dafür taugt es einfach nichts. Es ist ein mobiles Spielzeug, mit dem man sicherlich auch seinen Geschäftsalltag erleichtern kann, aber mehr auch nicht. Ich zum Beispiel seh mich auch in 10 Jahren an keinem Tablet entwickeln. Dafür ist es schon allein viel zu klein. Unter zwei 24" Monitore geht da garnichts. So kann doch kein Mensch arbeiten.


----------



## Soramac (7. April 2011)

Geschäftsalltag, das ist eigentlich das Wort hier. Viele Menschen die ständig reisen müssen, zu Terminen, fliegen und den ganzen Kram. Ist das iPad wirklich hervorragend dafür. Gerne nehme ich mein Beispiel als ich im Urlaub war.

Bis jetzt habe ich immer ein Laptop mit geschleppt, von großen schweren Dingern bis zum MacBook Pro, war mir dies alles irgendwie großkotzisch. Mit dem iPad konnte ich wirklich das alles machen und sogar noch schneller/besser im Urlaub, als mit einem Laptop.

Wenn man in der Stadt ist , kann über dem iPad nach Geschäften suchen, unterwegs seine E-Mails abrufen von daheim und das ist sekunden, ohne ein Laptop mit sichtragen zu müssen.

Aber wer nur zuhause ist und nicht im Ausland unterwegs ist, dann ist das iPad nur eine Spielerei.


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2011)

Naja zum unterwegs E-Mails checken tuts auch der bewährte BlackBerry. Der ist zudem noch besser in Office Suites und in den ganzen MS Exchange Kram integriert als jedes erhältliche Tablet. Tablets sind derzeit Consumer Market Spielzeuge und daran wird sich so schnell wohl auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. April 2011)

Lebe ich eigentlich echt soweit hinterm Mond in technischer hinsicht ?
Ich besitze 2-3 Computer, meine Freundin hat ein Notebook und wir kommen zu zweit ohne Probleme mit einem Handy aus.

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren auch noch nie erlebt, dass ich ganz dringend unterwegs meine Emails lesen musste...
Wenn ich weiß wo ich hinwill, dann weiß ich halt wo ich hinwill.
Für den Urlaub gibts noch den guten alten Reiseführer und mit dem hab ich bisher auch noch alle Sehenswürdigkeiten gefunden.

Ich finde wir machen uns mittlerweile viel zu abhängig von der Technik und Tablets sind ein weiterer Schritt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. April 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich finde wir machen uns mittlerweile viel zu abhängig von der Technik und Tablets sind ein weiterer Schritt.


Wir sind doch schon total Abhängig von Technik? Tablets ist nur weiter Technik Produkt^^


----------



## Caps-lock (7. April 2011)

Früher waren es nur ein haufen einzelner Geräte.
Mittlerweile ist alles vernetzt und wenn ich jetzt an augmented Reality denke, wirds mir langsam zuviel ^^.
Ich muss es nicht haben, dass jemand mich ansieht und über meinem Kopf dann gleich die Googleergebnisse erscheinen...


----------



## Xondor (7. April 2011)

aseari schrieb:


> Ich hab überlegt, ob ich mir ein Tablet oder ein Notebook fürs Studium kaufe. Hab mich schlussnedlich für das Tablet entschieden und mir letzte Woche ein iPad 1 mit 32GB und 3G gekauft. Ich hab es jetzt 3 Tage und bin bislang super zufrieden. Da ich es später nur zum dokumentieren brauche, ist das Schreiben das wichtigste. Das funtkioniert auf dem iPad erstaunlich gut. Ich hab mich sehr schnell an die virtuelle Tastatur gewöhnt und muss sagen, dass ich das Tablet nicht missen möchte. Es gibt bislang lediglich 2 Kritikpunkte: 1. Hat man seeehr schnell viele Fingerabdrücke auf dem Display und 2. Spiegelt das doch sehr stark. Aber selbst draussen ist es noch lesbar, wenn auch nicht optimal.
> Ich finde, ich habe die Wahl zwischen Notebook und Tablet richtig entschieden...



Ich kann dir nur zu dieser Folie (eigentlich keine Folie sondern ne härtere Platte) raten. Schützt das Display, aber noch wichtiger: keine Fingerabdrücke (muss seitdem das Display nichtmehr putzen, davor zumindest 1x täglich), viel besseres Rutschen des Fingers über das Display und weniger Reflexion.

Nachteile gibts aber auch: Qualität des Bilds verringert sich etwas, die Optik des Pads leidet ein klein wenig, im Sonnenlicht ist es mit Folie (erstaunlicherweise) doch schlechter lesbar.

Aber die Folie kann einfach abgenommen, gewaschen, gelagert und wieder draufgemacht werden.


----------



## Soramac (7. April 2011)

Ich rede hier nicht von Normalverbraucher, sondern von wichtigen Leuten. Ihr wisst garnicht was für Personen ganz oben in den Glashäusern sitzen, die keine Ahnung von PC's haben, aber eine extrem wichtige Rolle in der Firma haben. Wenn was am Rechner ist, dann rufen sie die Informatikabteilung an und dann wird es in Ordnung gebracht, deswegen ist solch ein iPad eine nützliche Sache und E-Mails bekommen in Haufen am Tag.

Ebenso in der Medizin. Ihr dürft das nicht nur immer auf euch beziehen, sondern für welche Zwecke es wirklich gebrauchbar ist und auch genutzt wird.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. April 2011)

auch zum kommissionieren in großen Lagern ist sowas nützlich, für Kellner um Bestellungen aufzunehmen, für Polizisten die personalien Aufnehmen.

Jaja ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung von den Geräten, aber gibts sowas auch mit Windows 7 2-3 USB Slots, und das Gerät funktioniert wie ein normales Notebook mit Touchsreen?


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Lebe ich eigentlich echt soweit hinterm Mond in technischer hinsicht ?
> Ich besitze 2-3 Computer, meine Freundin hat ein Notebook und wir kommen zu zweit ohne Probleme mit einem Handy aus.
> 
> Ich habe in den letzten Jahren auch noch nie erlebt, dass ich ganz dringend unterwegs meine Emails lesen musste...
> ...



Geht mir auch so. Ich hab nicht mal ein Smartphone. Ich hab ein ganz normales Handy. Für unterwegs brauch ich sonst nichts. Internet reicht mir zuhause.


----------



## Haxxler (8. April 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Jaja ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung von den Geräten, aber gibts sowas auch mit Windows 7 2-3 USB Slots, und das Gerät funktioniert wie ein normales Notebook mit Touchsreen?



Es gibt auch Windows 7 Tablets, aber die kannst du knicken. Die Oberfläche macht es nahezu unmöglich alles schnell und einfach mit den Fingern zu bedienen. Android knallt die Honeycomb Version ja nicht umsonst nur auf Tablets. Da muss einfach alles genau angepasst und stimmig sein, damit es ordentlich funktioniert.


----------



## Ennia (8. April 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Jaja ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung von den Geräten, aber gibts sowas auch mit Windows 7 2-3 USB Slots, und das Gerät funktioniert wie ein normales Notebook mit Touchsreen?



Wenn du so etwas suchst, dann sollte dich das hier interessieren. Das hat aber meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr viel mit einem konventionellen Tablet zu tun 

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/03/asus-eee-pad-transformer-tablet-has-16-hour-battery/


----------



## Kyragan (8. April 2011)

Das ASUS eeePad Transformer halte ich für den klügsten Tabletversuch der jüngsten Vergangenheit. Honeycomb (<3) wird mit einem guten Tablet in Design und Hardware mit einem Dock kombiniert, dass aus dem Tablet ein Notebook macht - nur leichter und leiser. Das gibt dem Tablet das, was es bisher immer vermissen lässt: Erhöhte Produktivität durch eine Hardwaretastatur und dazu kommt die Tatsache, dass 2 Akkus vorhanden sind und demnach die Laufzeit auf ein extremes Maß gesteigert werden kann. Geniale Idee von ASUS, imo.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. April 2011)

Und dafür kostet es dann auch soviel wie 2 Netbooks :>.

Naja auf lange Sicht wird man wohl nicht drumrum kommen und ich geb ja zu, dass eine eleketronische Fernsehzeitung nicht das schlechteste ist.
Und mal eben eine Überweisung zu tätigen ohne gleich den Rechner anzuwerfen hat auch was.


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2011)

Dell hat ja mit den neuen Duo auch sowas aehnliches versucht - nur halt eher in Richtung der klassischen Tablets. Hier ist es halt ein "normales" Netbook mit drehbarem Screen. Sicher gut fuer Leute, die die Moeglichkeiten eines Netbooks mit denen eines Tablets kombinieren wollen. Leider ist die Laufzeit eher mager. Allerdings hat man dann auch ein normales Win7-System - sicher fuer die reine Anwendung als Tablet ein Nachteil, dafuer kann man aber eben auch "normale" Windows-Anwendungen laufen lassen.

Ich persoenlich finde, dass Tablets ein nettes Spielzeug sind. Bevor ich fuer ein Spielzeug allerdings £500 ausgebe, muss ich komplett vom Produkt ueberzeugt sein und das Geld "uebrig" haben, d.h. keinen sinnvolleren Zweck es auszugeben sehen. Und das ist momentan beides nicht der Fall.


----------



## Haxxler (8. April 2011)

Ich seh das wie Kyragan. Honeycomb, Dockingstation und Akkulaufzeit sind schon mal super.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Und dafür kostet es dann auch soviel wie 2 Netbooks :>.



Nein. Das Pad kostet in der Android Version 399 Dollar und mit Windows 7 499 Dollar. Was die Dockingstation kostet, weiß ich leider grad nicht, aber sicherlich nicht mehr als 150 Dollar. Ist dann zwar immernoch etwas teurer als ein Notebook, aber es ist eben einfacher zu transportieren.

Ich glaube der Trend könnte wirklich dahin gehen, dass man zu Hause und im Büro nur noch eine Arrt Docking-Tastatur hat und das Tablet selbst einfach rauszieht und überall mitnimmt. Wenn sich die Hersteller noch auf eine universelle "Passform" oder ähnliches einigen würden, dann wäre das alles schon ziemlich nützlich. Dann könnte man solche Dockingstations einfach in Cafes, Zügen, Bibliotheken etc. ausleihen und kann seine Arbeit überall fortsetzen, ohne ein Notebook mitnehmen zu müssen.


/edit: Ups, ich sehe gerade du hast Netbook, nicht Notebook geschrieben ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (8. April 2011)

Naja ok, bei 2 vollwertigen neuen Officenotebooks mit Windows 7 landet man dann doch bei 700 Euro .
Also ist das Tabletding mit Dockingstation dann noch ne Ecke preiswertert.


----------



## Kyragan (8. April 2011)

Als ich mir heute mal ein paar neue Smartphones angeschaut habe, vor allem, um ein Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc zu finden, stolperte mir sowohl bei Saturn als auch (natürlich) im Apple Retail Store das iPad 2 über den Weg. Ich fühlte mich in meiner Tablet-Einstellung ziemlich bestätigt - das will ich gleich mal vorweg nehmen.

Ja, das Ding macht Spaß. Es bedient sich superflüssig, das Display ist fantastisch, Internet über WLAN ist absolut zufriedenstellend, Verarbeitung und Gewicht stimmen auch. Was mich etwas "gestört" hat: Das weiße iPad2 sieht nicht annähernd so wertig aus, wie die schwarze Version. Mag an der Kombination weißer Gloss-Lack, Glas und Alurückseite liegen. Das schwarze iPad hat den besseren optischen Kontrast und wirkte auch harmonischer auf mich. Grundsätzlich ists ein nettes Spielzeug um sich Fotos und Videos anzuschauen oder zu surfen, aber dann hört es (trotz der sehr guten virtuellen QWERTZ-Tastatur) auch schon auf. Das ist eben die Sache, die alle Tablets gemein haben und die mich am empfindlichsten stören. Da schnapp ich mir lieber ein 11" MacBook Air. Das ist nicht wesentlich schwerer, aber hat ein vollwertiges OS, bessere Leistung und ne Hardwaretastatur. Hatte ebenso mal kurz das 7" Samsung Galaxy Tab in der Hand (das alte, also noch aktuelle). Das hat mich aber so gar nicht überzeugt. Muss an Android 2.2 liegen. Froyo ist einfach nicht für Tablets gemacht. Honeycomb-Tablets waren leider keine da.


----------



## Klos1 (8. April 2011)

Also, ich fand das IPad 2 auch ganz nett, als ich es kürzlich in der Hand habe. Aber es ist auch in meinen Augen, wie du schon sagtest, ein Spielzeug. Und wenn ich dann halt wieder solche Sachen höre, wie mit dem bluetooth am IPad, das zwar bluetooth heißt,
aber nicht das macht, was man davon eigentlich erwarten würde, nämlich Daten übertragen, egal welche, dann hört es für mich halt schon wieder auf. Da kann das Ding noch so nett sein, mein Bedarf ist dann gedeckt.

Aber richtig geil finde ich mal die Bildzeitung-App. Manche Bilder sind da sogar animiert. Zum Beispiel auf einem Bild ein Mann im Regen, wobei der Regen animiert war.


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2011)

Also vom MacBook Air 11 würde ich abraten, drückt nur mal die F1-12 Tasten auf dem MacBook Air 11 und auf dem MacBook Air 13, da merkt ihr ein deutigen Unterschied, ebenso die Displaygröße wäre mir zu klein mit dem dicken Rand und ohne SD Kardenslot.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Aber richtig geil finde ich mal die Bildzeitung-App. Manche Bilder sind da sogar animiert. Zum Beispiel auf einem Bild ein Mann im Regen, wobei der Regen animiert war.


Dieser kleine Spielkram gefällt dir wieder...


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2011)

Niranda schrieb:


> Dieser kleine Spielkram gefällt dir wieder...



Das dacht ich mir auch(:


----------



## Niranda (10. April 2011)

Ich bin gespannt, wann endlich die erste eZeitung raus kommt 
Obwohl - so gut ist das gar nicht... Dann gibt es für die töff töff Öko Leute kein Toilettenpapier mehr


----------



## Kyragan (10. April 2011)

Gibts doch schon lange. Du kannst für nahezu alle nennenswerten Zeitungen eine App (auch mit Abo) für iPhone und iPad kriegen. Sei es nun deutsche Zeitungen und Magazine, wie BILD, Spiegel, Welt und Zeit oder ausländische Spitzenblätter wie The Guardian sowie Washington Post, LA Times und New York Times.


----------



## Niranda (10. April 2011)

Aber nicht im ePaperformat 
Was mich zudem stört: bei einer meiner favoritisierten Zeitungen war das Digitale Abo teurer als die Druckversion.. Da fragt man sich doch: WTF


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2011)

Niranda schrieb:


> Aber nicht im ePaperformat



http://www.zeit.de/angebote/audio/epaper 

Bei der Zeit ist der Preis auch ganz in Ordnung, bei 5€/Monat kann man sich wirklich nicht beschweren


----------



## Aldaria (10. April 2011)

Niranda schrieb:


> Aber nicht im ePaperformat
> Was mich zudem stört: bei einer meiner favoritisierten Zeitungen war das Digitale Abo teurer als die Druckversion.. Da fragt man sich doch: WTF




Das ist aber häufig so, auch Software sind als digitaler Download nicht wirklich günstiger, als Schachtel im Laden.


----------



## Niranda (11. April 2011)

Ja.. irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht.
Sie sparen sich den Druck und den Transport.
Ein und die selbe Version laden sie einmal für die Tabletfreaks hoch und das andere geben sie der Druckerei oder wie man die auch nennt... und diese muss das noch ausfahren.. und die Kiosk-Leute wollen auch noch ein paar Pennies haben..


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. April 2011)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ja.. irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht.
> Sie sparen sich den Druck und den Transport.


und haben dadurch mehr gewinn


----------



## Kaldreth (11. April 2011)

Eigentlich müsste ich so ein Tablet doch ganz normal in ein bestehendes Netzwerk aus PC / XBox / Laptop / BDPlayer einbinden lassen oder? Dann wäre es doch auch möglich das Abspielen von MP3s über das Tablet zu steuern oder?

Im Moment läuft es bei mir so, wenn ich Musik hören möchte, dann verbinde ich meinen BD / XBox mit dem Rechner und spiele die, auf meinem PC befindlichen MP3s im Wohnzimmer / Küche / Bad ab. Die Navigation im Wohnzimmer geschieht aber über Fernbedienung, was sehr lästig ist!

Für mich wäre es natürlich total geil, wenn ich über den Tablet die Musik steuern könnte. Am geilsten wäre es natürlich, wenn ich so ein tablet als Universalfernbedienung für Fernseher, AV-Receiver etc. nutzen könnte aber das klappt wohl aufgrund der fehlenden Infrarot Schnittstellen nicht!


----------



## Ogil (11. April 2011)

Naja - die fehlende IrDA-Schnittstelle koennte man ja mit einem USB-zu-IrDA-Stick nachruesten - was dann freilich nicht mehr ganz so schick ist. Und dann braeuchte man noch eine Universal-Fernbedienungssoftware, die es bestimmt auch gibt. Also machbar waere das sicherlich.


----------



## Dracun (11. April 2011)

schick den Vorschlag zu appel .. das Upgrade kosten dann 400 € ...
SPAAAASS


----------



## Kaldreth (11. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> schick den Vorschlag zu appel .. das Upgrade kosten dann 400 € ...
> SPAAAASS



Nen Apple würds eh nicht geben wäre wenn dann ne Androidlösung!


----------



## Dracun (11. April 2011)

Gut dann is es umsonst  Nur für die Hardware verlangen die dann 400€ 

Wie gesagt alles nur Spaß


----------



## Kyragan (11. April 2011)

News vom ASUS Eee Pad Transformer:
http://www.phonearen...pril-18_id18031

Mal sehen, wo sich der Preis in Deutschland einpegelt. UK ists wohl gür 379,99 Pfund vorbestellbar, in den USA wars mal kurzzeitig für 399 Dollar gelistet. Umgerechnet zwischen 275 und 428 Euro für das Tablet. Die Dockingstation kostet natürlich extra. Ich finde, selbst wenn der höchste Preis eintreten sollte, sind 430 Euro für ein Tegra 2 Tablet mit einer Auflösung von 1280x800, 1024 MB RAM und Honeycomb ein echt guter Preis.

Gerechnet vom britischen Preis sollen Docking Station + Tablet 702 $ kosten. Die 379,99 Pfund sind allein schon 620 $. Etwa 80 $ für die Docking Station wäre also wirklich sehr fair. Mal sehen, wann es in Deutschland erscheint und zu welchem Preis.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (12. April 2011)

Ich hab auch Neuigkeiten.

Jeremie Francone und Laurence Nigay haben auf beeindruckende Weise in einem Video bewiesen, dass das iPad 2 3D Objekte ohne Brille darstellen kann. Das ganze funktioniert mit der “Head Tracking” Technologie und einfachen 3D Gegenständen, wohlgemerkt ohne Beschleunigungssenor. Die Head Tracking Technologie gibt’s nur in der Frontkamera des iPad 2.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=bBQQEcfkHoE

Falls es nicht geht müsst ihr das manuell eingeben


----------



## Niranda (13. April 2011)

Genau das Video habe ich heut früh auch entdeckt und wollte es gerade posten... du sau warst schneller


----------



## bkeleanor (13. April 2011)

ich hab mir aus blödheit einen Zenithink ZT 180 ersteigert. andorid 2.2 mit usb 2.0 anschluss internet anschluss und erweiterbarem speicher durch SD karten.
mal schauen ob das was taugt.


----------



## Niranda (15. April 2011)

wieso aus Blödheit?


----------



## bkeleanor (18. April 2011)

Weil ich das ding eigentlich gar nicht brauche und nur aus neugier mal mit gesteigert hab.

wie auch immer
habs am freitag bekommen und auch mal angetestet.
und um die sache kurz zu halten gleich mein fazit: bei tablets lohnt es sich echt mehr geld auszugeben und dafür auch etwas anständiges zu bekommen.

weil:!
bei dem ZT180 von Zenithink haben mich folgende dinge gestört.
1. qualität (das ganz gerät kann verdreht werden, da alles aus kunststoff besteht.) der touchscreen ist wellig.
2. software: langsam...trotz best ausstattung ist das gerät nicht in der lage die entriegelung flüssig anzuzeigen.

unübersichtlich! ich bin nicht schlecht im herausfinden wie dinge funktionieren.
aber im datei manager von dem ding habe ich mich nicht zurechtgefunden. konnte zwar meine sachen die ich auf einen USB stick geladen habe anzeigen bzw. abspielen....jedoch nicht auf das gerät speichern.

keine kauf empfehlung!

gruss bkele


----------



## Niranda (30. April 2011)

Wer benutzte sein iPad noch mal als Mitschriftenblock?
Wofür genau? Nur Texte?
Mit welcher App?
Benutzt du die Bluetooth-Tastatur?

nira


----------

